# Cutest animal pics



## PixieStix




----------



## Big Black Dog

Nice photo.  Is that one of those Nubian Spaniel Water Dogs I've been reading about standing there with that Boxer?


----------



## PixieStix

Big Black Dog said:


> Nice photo. Is that one of those Nubian Spaniel Water Dogs I've been reading about standing there with that Boxer?


 



That is a baby goat


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


>


'Don't fuck wit my kid...'


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Don't fuck wit my kid...'
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Hey, dog... how the hell is your kid white?


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


>


goddamit.. every time you go to walmart... always some little brown kid screaming...


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goddamit.. every time you go to walmart... always some little brown kid screaming...
Click to expand...

 
Stop, you are cracking me up


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


>




why is it white kids always stare at the ground when walking alone?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Don't let them get your goat!  Years ago, my wife wanted 7 baby goats.  (kids).  So, I bought her the 7 kids and fixed a pen up for them and got all the appropriate goat supplies.  Well, little cute kid goats grow up to be big goats!  So, I put up fence in the pasture for them all.  Then I got her this llama for our anniversary and the llama and goats all lived a happy life until one by one they all died off of old age.  No more goats or llamas.  Once was enough.  It was fun while it lasted by nothing I would want to repeat.  Now there is a steer out in the pasture that isn't going to see the snow fly this year...


----------



## JBeukema

Big Black Dog said:


> Well, little cute kid goats grow up to be big goats!



not if you eat them first.... 


[/quote] Now there is a steer out in the pasture that isn't going to see the snow fly this year...[/quote]


----------



## Big Black Dog

Just a side comment.  It appears that you have enough goats there to have a real honest to God goat roping!!!


----------



## JBeukema

Big Black Dog said:


> Just a side comment.  It appears that you have enough goats there to have a real honest to God goat roping!!!


I totally misread that the first time...


----------



## JBeukema

Big Black Dog said:


> Just a side comment.  It appears that you have enough goats there to have a real honest to God goat roping!!!




or a cookout


----------



## xotoxi

PixieStix said:


>


 

Sorry.  I find goats rather creepy.

They have devil eyes.


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is it white kids always stare at the ground when walking alone?
Click to expand...

 
Maybe he is looking for his long lost bro


----------



## xotoxi

JBeukema said:


> Now there is a steer out in the pasture that isn't going to see the snow fly this year...








[/quote]






*Mmmm...Grilled Steer Carcass Chunks...*


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> ... bro


----------



## PixieStix

xotoxi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. I find goats rather creepy.
> 
> They have devil eyes.
Click to expand...

 
You have seen the devil?


----------



## JBeukema

Is that cat flipping us off? 

how'd you get KK's picture?


----------



## PixieStix

xotoxi said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now there is a steer out in the pasture that isn't going to see the snow fly this year...
Click to expand...

 





*Mmmm...Grilled Steer Carcass Chunks...*[/quote]

I hate goat chops


----------



## PixieStix

Gag me


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> Gag me


----------



## PixieStix

Whut the hell?


----------



## JBeukema

pixie... upload to imageshack and embed...


----------



## JBeukema

no account needed


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> no account needed


 
I did not know that


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> no account needed


 
Thanks JB, I fixed it


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


>



That's a Nubian.

Can't remember what breed the white one is.  Maybe Saanen or something like that?  Not Alpine.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


>



Stop teasing so early in the morning, JB.  It's not nice.


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF2lJ5VtQbs]YouTube - The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid[/ame]



PixieStix said:


>


'

hay, waitz.... ti no gunn

'say woo-hoo, dammit'



PixieStix said:


>



'a properly ripened man should be firm when squeezed and have a slight musky smell...'



Eve said:


> Stop teasing so early in the morning, JB.  It's not nice.


You sure love meat, don't you?


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF2lJ5VtQbs"]YouTube - The Offspring - You're Gonna Go Far, Kid[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> hay, waitz.... ti no gunn
> 
> 'say woo-hoo, dammit'
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'a properly ripened man should be firm when squeezed and have a slight musky smell...'
> 
> 
> 
> Eve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop teasing so early in the morning, JB. It's not nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sure love meat, don't you?
Click to expand...

 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974"]YouTube - The two talking cats[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - The two talking cats


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaHbZqqxUQg"]YouTube - Jellicle Songs For Jellicle Cats[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> You sure love meat, don't you?



I hold prime steaks almost as sacred as Hindus do.  I just like mine on the grill, rather than on the hoof.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> YouTube - Jellicle Songs For Jellicle Cats



Been there, seen that.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

PixieStix said:


> YouTube - The two talking cats



That is so damn cute!  I can hang out comfortably on the side of thousand-foot cliffs, I can spend days stuck on an icy ridge through blizzards, I can hike through the desert for hundreds of miles in the summer, I can shoot a man from a quarter-mile away without a scope, I can break my leg and barely feel the pain, but I can't handle the cuteness of animals.  Especially cats.  Gets me right in the soft spot - brings tears to my eyes.  The cuteness is unbearable.


----------



## PixieStix

Coloradomtnman said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The two talking cats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so damn cute! I can hang out comfortably on the side of thousand-foot cliffs, I can spend days stuck on an icy ridge through blizzards, I can hike through the desert for hundreds of miles in the summer, I can shoot a man from a quarter-mile away without a scope, I can break my leg and barely feel the pain, but I can't handle the cuteness of animals. Especially cats. Gets me right in the soft spot - brings tears to my eyes. The cuteness is unbearable.
Click to expand...

 
Aww, that is so sweet


----------



## Phoenix




----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> View attachment 7795


 
Geez that is very cute


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> Geez that is very cute



Bunnies always are. 


This guy is pretty cute, but don't cross him ...


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Phoenix

One of the cutest animals ...


----------



## PixieStix

Eve said:


> One of the cutest animals ...


 

What a little angel, that is the cutest little puppy. Is that a beagle?


----------



## Phoenix

PixieStix said:


> What a little angel, that is the cutest little puppy. Is that a beagle?



It is.  They are utterly and completely adorable puppies.  

But then they grow up and turn into the hounds they are.


----------



## submarinepainter

My Bonnie Lass age 6 months


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Check these guys out:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D85yrIgA4Nk]YouTube - Dog, Cat, and Rat[/ame]

When the cat is licking the mouse while lying on the dog's back, I almost pass out from cuteness.


----------

